# E-Sword Plugins:Your estimate?



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

If you had to guess, how much would you estimate all the Bibles, dictionaries, commentaries, etc. at E-Sword would cost if you purchased them in paper format (in the days before the internet)?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

Moving to Computers...


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 7, 2005)

Oodles. 

My favorite thing about E-sword is that they've made available a free John Bunyan collection which includes 61 titles. It is in the STEP-format, which means it will not only work with the E-Sword program, but will also work perfectly with WORDsearch, QuickVerse, or other STEP compatible Bible software. FreeBibleSoftware.org has begun using this same format for their titles.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Moving to Computers...


oops. Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



No problem. It's what I do.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> Oodles.


I knew it'd be expensive, but I had no idea it'd be THAT expensive.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> If you had to guess, how much would you estimate all the Bibles, dictionaries, commentaries, etc. at E-Sword would cost if you purchased them in paper format (in the days before the internet)?



To give a rough estimate, an idea....

The Bibles, I am aware of, which are in print, and available in eSword (for free) include:

1.) The Amplified Bible
2.) Contemporary English Version
3.) English Standard Version
4.) Good News Translation
5.) GOD'S WORD
6.) Holman Christian Standard Bible
7.) Jewish Publication Society Old Testament http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...o=640&netp_id=125124&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW
8.) King James Version
9.) Literal Translation of the Holy Bible http://www.sovgracepub.com/bibles/literal.htm
10.) Modern King James Version http://www.sovgracepub.com/bibles/mkjv.htm
11.) THE MESSAGE: The Bible in Contemporary Language
12.) The Geneva Bible ($99 at http://www.christianbook.com)
13.) The King James Bible, 1611
14.) Greek New Testament http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...10538&netp_id=140053&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Pew Bibles are cheap, let's average the 14 Bibles listed above at a Pew Bible price of $8.99 each (based on http://www.christianbook.com prices). The total comes out to $125.86, which is not accurate, because several of the Bibles listed above are not available as a Pew Bible.

Moving on to the commentaries...

Albert Barnes' Notes on the Bible $80 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...08344&netp_id=165948&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Adam Clarke's Commentary on the Bible $25 (ABRIDGED) http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...23211&netp_id=160833&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

John Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible $200 (+ $45 shipping) http://www.standardbearer.org/view.asp?isbn=1579780091

Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary $50 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...31978&netp_id=123548&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Keil & Delitzsch Commentary on the Old Testament $150 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...73884&netp_id=109857&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible $60 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...75516&netp_id=122857&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Robertson's Word Pictures in the New Testament $100 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...77109&netp_id=134183&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

The Treasury of David $30 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...06259&netp_id=130344&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Treasury of Scripture Knowledge $10 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...06224&netp_id=128637&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Vincent's New Testament Word Studies $30 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...06305&netp_id=132624&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

The total on the commentaries (not including shipping, and knowing CBD probably offers the lowest prices) comes out to $735.

Moving on to dictionaries...

The Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon $20 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...32060&netp_id=127519&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia $50 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...30262&netp_id=106478&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Nave's Topical Bible $13 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...0602X&netp_id=120700&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Smith's Bible Dictionary $10 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...06240&netp_id=129415&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

Webster's American Dictionary of the English Language (1828) $55 http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...9803X&netp_id=161056&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

The total on the dictionaries (not including shipping, and knowing CBD probably offers the lowest prices) comes out to $148.

The grand total so far is $1008.86 (not including shipping or taxes) I am too exhausted to continue, but needless to say, the free resources availabe in e-Sword would cost a small fortune in paper format. I liked e-Sword so much that I purchased the New American Standard Bible Study Set. I love the user friendly interface, e-Sword is so easy to use and convenient and fast that I use it all the time as my primary Bible software. I have provided positive feedback to Rick Meyers http://www.e-sword.net/feedback.html , and I have seriously thought about giving a small donation...

http://www.e-sword.net/support.html

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by Apologist4Him]

[Edited on 3-6-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Apologist4Him_
> The grand total so far is $1008.86 (not including shipping or taxes) I am too exhausted to continue, but needless to say, the free resources availabe in e-Sword would cost a small fortune in paper format...


Wow! Praise the Lord for their ministry. Amazing!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 11, 2007)

I seem to recall Dr. Matt saying that he has at least 3000 books in his library. If I'm not mistaken, that's not counting the CD set he has from SWRB. If all of this is true, I'm not about to put a price nor an assessment on the value of that library. Not even a Bentley could be worth that much!

Having said that, I have QuickVerse for Mac. US$1100 worth of material all on one CD. It cost my wife no more than $60 to get it for me.


----------

